

Ask HN: Can we fix China's opinion about SW's copyright? - honest_joe

Can somehow that view of chinese people be fixed in a way they would be willing to pay for software ?
======
gradschool
You'd have to find a way to make it worth their while, which applies not just
to Chinese people but to anyone. You could try providing the software as a web
service with a recurring subscription fee, especially if the application is
inherently not useful off line, such as a messaging service. Another
possibility is to have an idea that's so great it gives someone a competitive
advantage, and then let customers pay you not to provide it to anyone else,
which is sort of like what hedge fund managers do.

